# Problem mit ClassLoader.getSystemClassLoader().getResourceAsStream()



## kirashet (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Projekt gekriegt, an dem ich einige Erweiterungen durchführen muss. So wie es halt ist, gibt es momentan keinen Ansprechpartner, die sich mit dem Projekt auskennen. 
Deshalb dachte ich, ich frag mal die tutorials.de Gemeinde ;-)

So, ich habe in Eclipse die Sourcen eingebunden. Das Problem fängt schon beim Starten der Anwendung an. Ich bekomme einen Fehler, dass eine Ressource nicht geladen werden kann. Der Übeltäter:


```
InputStream is = ClassLoader.getSystemClassLoader().getResourceAsStream( xml );
```

Nun ja, die Doku besagt, dass man auf Ressourcen innerhalb der Packagestruktur zugreifgen  kann, man muss nur den Pfad angeben. Nun, "xml" ist im obigen Code nur ein Dateiname.

Ich habe auch ein binary Build von der Anwendung. Die funktioniert tadellos, die besagte XML ist nicht in dem Jar enthalten.

Versuche den Classpath zu erweitern schlugen auch fehl.

Einer eine zündende Idee?

Grüße
 -k


----------



## flashray (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Kirashet,

kann es sein das die Dateiendung fehlt?

Ansonsten musst du innerhalb der Packagestruktur auch die richtigen Pfade setzen.

Schau mal hier:
http://www-sst.informatik.tu-cottbus.de/~an/Books/HJP/html/k100086.html#sectlevel3id013004002
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel12_003.htm#Rxx747java12003040003FA1F0151DF


Vg Erdal


----------



## kirashet (14. Juni 2006)

Ui, das ging aber schnell.

Hallo erstmal ;-)

Die Dateiendung ist vorhanden. Nur: Das File liegt ausserhalb in einem separaten Verzeichnis, d.h. ist nicht im Package enthalten. Weder im Source oder im Build.

Komisch?

  -k


----------



## flashray (14. Juni 2006)

Wenn es außerhalb liegt, denke ich brauchst du den absoluten Pfad.

Vg Erdal


----------



## kirashet (14. Juni 2006)

Habe eben die Klasse, in der der Fehler auftritt, vom Build decompiliert. Da ist auch nur der Name angegeben. Wie findet dann das Build das File?
Normal muss die App aus den Sourcen in Eclipse problemlos laufen.

Irgendetwas übersehe ich...

  -k


----------

